

Why Facebook Instant Articles Are the Future of the Web - jasonlbaptiste
http://jasonlbaptiste.com/commentary/why-facebook-instant-articles-are-the-future-of-the-web/

======
laserDinosaur
I couldn't make it through the article with all the spam popping up for his
book or newsletter or whatever else it was I was dismissing.

